# I Do This For The Satifaction...



## Whyemier (Mar 9, 2015)

..., you know the good feeling you get when you machine something to help someone out.  "D" (names change to protect the innocent) a family member and friend I've known for over forty years was injured this past year and lost most of the use of his right arm.  Nasty bit of work by a doctor in a hurry to get to the golf course or take vacation or some such.  He isn't able to work and lives on a limited income.  Still he tries to do what he can around the homestead. So to that purpose he has a "Portable Trencher/backhoe" he uses to help himself and other dig whatever needs digging.
He brought the pivot pins down to me this weekend and asked if I could center drill them then cross drill  and add grease zerks.  Nine .937" diameter mild steel pins of varying length. Got them done after breaking three bits while cross drilling and having to make a 'Lowe's' run to get a longer bit to center drill the longest pins.

Not really a precision or difficult job but I enjoyed doing it 'cuz he appreciated it so much.  I guess I'm selfish.  I like it when they think you've done something great for them.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Mar 9, 2015)

I like your attitude, I hope my would reflect the same....


----------



## Billh50 (Mar 9, 2015)

I know the feeling. Do things like that a lot for people in worse shape than I am. Kinda warms the innards when they appreciate it.


----------



## tweinke (Mar 9, 2015)

I have a tendency to do things like that too, with the hope that someday the gesture will be returned when I need help. When they want to offer money I usually say to pay it forward to someone who needs help. The warm fuzzy feeling and the words thank you are enough in those cases.


----------



## brav65 (Mar 10, 2015)

You are so right. I grew up in a small town where we all helped eachother out.  As a kid I never had to hitchhike because somebody would always offer you a ride.  My dad loved to "loan" out my twin brother and I to help anyone who needed two strong backs, and payment was never part of the deal.  

We all need to follow your example.  Thanks


----------



## Cactus Farmer (Mar 10, 2015)

Billh50 said:


> I know the feeling. Do things like that a lot for people in worse shape than I am. Kinda warms the innards when they appreciate it.


 
I'm rather fond of warm innards too. It spreads all over the body like a favorite blanket.


----------



## churchjw (Mar 10, 2015)

If at my funeral the best they have to say about me is that "Jeff loved to build things for his friends"  I will be happy. 

Jeff


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 10, 2015)

the good feeling from helping someone out is worth more than any paycheck i could receive.
something nearly magical happens when you turn the focus from yourself to another's need for help.
thanks for sharing the story!!!


----------



## Luminast (Mar 10, 2015)

Another good way to get some real value out of your expensive tools.  No better value than to help another person in need.  Well done.


----------



## DMS (Mar 11, 2015)

What goes around, comes around as they say. Sometimes you are giving, sometimes receiving; as long as there is somebody willing to lend a hand to a friend in need there is hope for us all


----------



## fastback (Mar 11, 2015)

I know what you guys are saying.  I tend to drop what I am doing if I can help someone else.  I have been very lucky, in return many people have help me when I have been in need.

Paul


----------

